# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  صور بنات عارضة نفسها للزواج الكمية محدودة

## aynad

( 1 )

----------


## aynad

( 2)

----------


## aynad

( 3 )

----------


## استبحس

ينهار ............ مش باين له لون....... و لا طعم :1: 

ايه اللي عرضاه ده .......... اعوذ بالله من شر ماخلق

الحمد لله انا متجوز

وشكرا مش عاوز تاني ...... توبه :Mad: 

انتي ماتنفعيش تكوني خاطبه . :4: .......... كوني خابطه احسن  :5: 

تحياتي ::

----------


## aynad

مش معقول مفيش ولا واحدة عجباك يا استبحس هات لزوجتك درة
ومالها شاهيناز يعني امال عايز ايه 
احنا اهم حاجة بندور علي الاخلاق وبس

----------


## استبحس

ياسيدتي

قلتلك توبت ..........خلاص

علي ايدك انتي توبت :3: 

بتقول ......... اخلاق............ اهه .... ايوه اخلاق

ده انا ............ والا بلاش خلينا اصحاب احسن

ربنا يسمحك :Mad:

----------


## أشجان الليل

ههههههه

كده ضمنت إن كل شباب المنتدى هايلاقو عرايس..
 :5: 
 :5:   :5: 
 :5:   :5:   :5: 
 :5:   :5:  
 :5:

----------


## aynad

انا قلت برضه كدة يا اشجان الليل ويلا يا شوشو لو عندك اخ احجزي بسرعة الكمية محدودة
بعد كدة مش حتلاقي

----------


## welly76

aynad
الحمد لله لن أتزوج بعد تلك المشاهد
حرام عليكى وليه الرعب ده الله يسامحك
نفسى إنسدت عن صنف الحريم كله
وليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
welly76@hotmail.com

----------


## welly76

أشجان الليل
تحياتى لك ولكن أنا لم أتوقع منك تأييد aynad
ولكن إيه رأيك لو كنت مكانى و شوفتى اللى شوفته

----------


## aynad

اخي وليد
ليه نفسك انسدت عن الجواز الراجل اهم حاجة عنده ان تكون شريكة حياته تكون علي اخلاق عالية واظن ان الانسات ال 3 علي اخلاق عالية فانا ارشح لك شاهيناز وبعدين عندها هوايه جمع غطيان البيبسي ايه رأيك بفي في زوقي 100  100 صح  :5: 
خاطبة شباب المنتدي  ايناد

----------


## فارس الأندلس

لو سمحتى يا ايناد
اتقدم اليك بطلب رسمى لخطبة الفاتنة شاهيناز فقد هزت مشاعرى بمجرد ان رأتها عيناى
حرام عليكى ارحمينى انا كده ممكن يحصل لى حاجة لو طلبى اترفض
بليييييييييييييييييييز

المعذب بحب شاهيناز

----------


## aynad

مش عارفة يا فارس اذا كانت حتوافق ولا لا اصل في شباب كتير متقدمين لها فهي حصلها حالة غرور فظيع فعلي العموم اعطيني فرصة اشرح لها مدي حبك لها وحرد عليك 
بس استبشر خير  :5:

----------


## فارس الأندلس

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا ايناد 
هى كمان بتتشرط طيب صارحيها بقة بحقيقة مشاعرى وان انا كنت ناوى اخطبها عشان بعاقب نفسى وكنت عايز اكون زاهد فى الحياة فاخترتها تقشفا لا حبا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## welly76

عزيزتى إيناد
هو كمان ممكن تكون بدون أخلاق دى تبقى مصيبة مين اللى هيبص عليهم ده المفروض يمشوا جوه الحيط
يحرقهم ربنا و ربنا يسامحك و شوفيلى كده كمان ما عندهمش أخت تانية أحسن أنا شايف المنتدى كله بيجرى ورا شاهيناز يارب تتفحم مش تتحرق أكتر من كده
وليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
welly76@hotmail.com

----------


## aynad

ايوة يا وليد عندها اخت وبتغسل اسنانها بكولجيت واتفضل يا عم

----------


## محمد شحاته

::p:     اوكى يا ايناد عليكى انتى تجيبى العرايس وانا اجيبلك العرسان وابعدى عن رجاله المنتدى علشان جالهم احباط من الجنس الناعم اوكى:D

----------


## aynad

يا خبر ابيض يا اتصالاتكوا الحمد لله اني متجوزة 
لو مكنتش متجوزة كان انا اللي حيجيلي احباط من الرجالة

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : aynad_ 
> *يا خبر ابيض يا اتصالاتكوا الحمد لله اني متجوزة 
> لو مكنتش متجوزة كان انا اللي حيجيلي احباط من الرجالة*


 
اى خدمه يا ايناد المعرض جاهز لتصدير اى كميه :D

----------


## shaimaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..
اتصالاتكوا انت خلتنى اغير راي واقرر انى مااتجوزتش طول عمرى..

----------


## زهرة العلا

ايه ده يا اتصالاتكو هم دول مثلكم الاعلي في الجمال؟ :4: 

زهرة العلا ::p:

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : زهرة العلا_ 
> *ايه ده يا اتصالاتكو هم دول مثلكم الاعلي في الجمال؟
> 
> زهرة العلا*


 :Mad:  ايه ده يازهره  فى ايه ؟ انتى مشفتيش اللى جيباهم ايناد وجايه  ::rolleyes::  
حاجه كده محصلتش وتغم النفس وتسدها عن اى حاجه  :6:  وعلى العموم عاوزه تشوفى الجمال بتاعكو اتفضلى

----------


## امير الحزن

هى فين الصور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : shaimaa_ 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..
> اتصالاتكوا انت خلتنى اغير راي واقرر انى مااتجوزتش طول عمرى..*


 
شيموووو  لسه بدرى  مش توفى باقى المجموعه يمكن تغيرى رأيك  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  
 شوفى ديه نوعيه تانيه لو عاوزه منها انا تحت امرك:D

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : shaimaa_ 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..
> اتصالاتكوا انت خلتنى اغير راي واقرر انى مااتجوزتش طول عمرى..*


 
شيموووو  لسه بدرى  مش تشوفى باقى المجموعه يمكن تغيرى رأيك  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  
 شوفى ديه نوعيه تانيه لو عاوزه منها انا تحت امرك:D

----------


## بنت مصر

قمر فورتين

----------


## shaimaa

:48: 
كده يا اتصلاتكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا...ده ح اكله منين ده ؟؟؟؟:confused:

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : shaimaa_ 
> *:48: 
> كده يا اتصلاتكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا...ده ح اكله منين ده ؟؟؟؟:confused:*


انت بقى مش عاجبك حاجه ياشيمو نعملك ايه ::rolleyes::   حبقى اديلك الحبل ده معاه وانتى اتصرفى بقى   ::p:   واياكى تجوعيه بعدين انت حره :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *قمر فورتين*


ماشى يابسنت وديه قمر فورتى فور ايه رأيك بقى ؟

----------


## welly76

الأخ إتصالاتكو 
الأخت بنت مصر 
الأاخت إيناد
حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرام عليكو
كرهت النتدى و اللى فيه كفاية الصور اللى بعتتها إيناد وهى ناقصة إيه تانى
إيناد مبروك على القاعة 
ولكن كلمى العروسة علي
وأنا مستنى الرد يارب توافق بس أنا اللى خسران 
و لكن الحمد لله على ما رزق
على فكرة كنت بأفكر أتجوز بشكل جدى دلوقت حرمت و الحمد لله 
و البركة فى بنات المنتدى 
ولــــــــــيد
welly76@hotmail.com

----------


## shaimaa

كده يا اتصلاتكوا يا ياكلنى لو مش لقى اكل ياكله !!
لا ياسيدى ح اقعد فى البيت ومش ح اتجوز.:49:

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : shaimaa_ 
> *كده يا اتصلاتكوا يا ياكلنى لو مش لقى اكل ياكله !!
> لا ياسيدى ح اقعد فى البيت ومش ح اتجوز.:49:*


طيب ماتزعليش ياشيمو عندى واحد تانى بس بقى مش كل شويه ترفضى انا حاجبلك منين يعنى هو ده اللى موجود  :Mad:  

الجوازه ديه لازم تتم

----------


## shaimaa

:51:  :51:  :51:  :51: 
يا نهار ابيض يا اتصلاتكوا كده ؟؟؟
انا اتجوز ده ...معلش اصله زى القمر وانا وحشه  قوى   :44: حرام اظلمه معايا؟؟

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : shaimaa_ 
> *
> يا نهار ابيض يا اتصلاتكوا كده ؟؟؟
> انا اتجوز ده ...معلش اصله زى القمر وانا وحشه  قوى   :44: حرام اظلمه معايا؟؟*


بصراحه حيرتينى بقى ياشيمو  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  طيب خدى ده

----------


## aynad

ايه دة يا اتصالاتكوا بتجيب الاشكال دي منين بس بصراحة زي القمر 
ولا الراجل ابو ضحكة جنان ابو سنان ناصعة البياض  بصراحة ملهوش حل يجنن يلا مبروك عليكي يا شيمو 
بس المهم تعزمينا علي الفرح دة حيكون اجمل عريس في 2004

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : aynad_ 
> *ايه دة يا اتصالاتكوا بتجيب الاشكال دي منين بس بصراحة زي القمر 
> ولا الراجل ابو ضحكة جنان ابو سنان ناصعة البياض  بصراحة ملهوش حل يجنن يلا مبروك عليكي يا شيمو 
> بس المهم تعزمينا علي الفرح دة حيكون اجمل عريس في 2004*


الله يبارك فى عمرك يا ايناد وانا اعرف بيت تجميل كويس جدا حيطلعها زى كده:D

----------


## aynad

ايه الجمال دة كله يا اتصالاتكوا قولي فين بيت التجميل دة علشان عايزة اروح بس عايزة اطلع خرشوفة مش خساية  :5: 
تسلم يا اتصالاتكوا

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : aynad_ 
> *ايه الجمال دة كله يا اتصالاتكوا قولي فين بيت التجميل دة علشان عايزة اروح بس عايزة اطلع خرشوفة مش خساية 
> تسلم يا اتصالاتكوا*


  ::  ::  الله يسلم عمرك يا أيناد طيب حسأ لك وابقى ارد عليكى علشان  انا اعرف انهم بيعملوا خس وجرجير  وبصل اخضر بس :D  
مش عارف  بقى فتحوا قسم الخرشوف ولا لسه ؟ بعد اوديكى تطلعى بقدونس خالص  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:

----------


## جارة القمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ولا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى ان يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى ان يكن خيرا منهن)
اتعيبون الخالق ام المخلوق
لو كان الامر بيدهم لخلقوا انفسهم اجمل اهل الارض
اما والامر بيد الله فمن تعيبون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## welly76

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
الأخت جارة القمر أحييكى 
و أحاول أن أوضح لك و أبين مدى إعجابى بردك الجميل و أحب أن تشاركينى موضوعى 
"الغم لما ييجى بالكوم"
و تحياتى لك و لكل من سيشارك
وليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
welly76@hotmail.com

----------


## وائل الحريران

هلا وغلا اخت / أيناد  :: 

ايش البضاعة الجميلة والمعروضة للمزاد  حلوة منك دي وكم المهور المعروضه للعرايس ؟  :5:  :5: 

وبس هذا الموجود عندك مافيش دفعة ثانية والله اللي قبله تزوجو وتسلمي لي ومع خالص تحياتي :4: 

وائل :5:  :5:

----------


## aynad

اخي وائل شكرا علي مرورك الكريم
عايزة اقولك ان مهورهم غالية جدا فلو تقدر علي المهر انت تؤمر بس تختارلك واحدة  :5:

----------


## reda5

*
 تحياتي  ايناد  شكرا  علي  تعبك  معانا 



وأنا أتقدم لطلب يد األأنسة المحترمي بنت العنود



 أكيد عاكمة عكمة كويسة


مع تحياتي 
*

----------


## pharma_boy4

صباح الخير  

ايه ده  يا ايناد  ؟؟؟

طب  مفيش ضمان   حتي   شهرين علي اخر  واحده  
 يعني ممكن افكر  


هههه

----------


## aynad

_اهلا يا فارما 
شوفلك واحدة تانية غير الاخيرة لان الضغط عليها كتير
والف شكر علي مرورك_

----------


## Sheriff

*والله يا aynad الواحد مش عارف يختار إيه ؟**كلهم يجننوا بصراحه و أشكالهم كلها رومانسية و خصوصا* *شاهيناز دي ..... حكايه والله* *عموما أنا هصلي الأول إستخارة و بعدين ربنا يسهل*

----------


## OKAL3

حرام عليكى يا شيخه عقدتى شباب المنتدى

----------


## aynad

يا شريف واضح انك مش عارف تختار مين ولا لا مين 
طب انا بقترح عليك حاجة ربنا حلل 4 انت تاخد التلاتة وخلص نفسك 
وعن الرابعة فموجودة  ادي صورتها وبتغسل اسنانها كمان

----------


## aynad

يا شريف واضح انك مش عارف تختار مين ولا لا مين 
طب انا بقترح عليك حاجة ربنا حلل 4 انت تاخد التلاتة وخلص نفسك 
وعن الرابعة فموجودة  ادي صورتها بس انت ادعيلي

----------


## aynad

_مدام عوكل يبقي انتي مشفتيش ردود الاعضاء اقريها كويس وانتي تعرفي ان شباب المنتدي حيجنن عليهم بس انتي اختاري لاولادك وبعدين ملكيش دعوة انا حعملك خصم
اختاري واحدة وخدي واحدة عليها مجانا ..    *8
شرفتي يا عوكل_

----------


## OKAL3

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ازيك يا ايناد انت عارفه ان شاء الله انا 
حنافسك قريب وحبعت صوره جنان
لواحده قمر حاليا هى نزيله مستشفى المعموره
بس اول ما تخرج
وحنشوف شباب المنتدى حيختار مين

----------


## aynad

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ازيك يا ايناد انت عارفه ان شاء الله انا 
> حنافسك قريب وحبعت صوره جنان
> لواحده قمر حاليا هى نزيله مستشفى المعموره
> بس اول ما تخرج
> وحنشوف شباب المنتدى حيختار مين


طيب يا عوكل ورينا عرايسك ونشوف مين احلي عرايسي ولا عرايسك
انا قاعدة مستنية اهو

----------


## OKAL3

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انت كده حتنتظرى كتير يا ايناد
اصل انا مستنياها تخرج علشان اخد 
اذنها طبعا
ولغايه ما تخرج انا برشح بسمه 
لدودى ابنك انت اولى طبعا

----------


## aynad

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انت كده حتنتظرى كتير يا ايناد
> اصل انا مستنياها تخرج علشان اخد 
> اذنها طبعا
> ولغايه ما تخرج انا برشح بسمه 
> لدودى ابنك انت اولى طبعا


لا يا عوكل انا عارفة انك عندك 3 اولاد  مش حستخصرهم فيكي

----------


## hodhod

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يا ايناد انا زعلانه منك حجزتي العرائس كلها 
لمدام عوكل ونسيتى ولاد هدهد
خليكى فكراها

----------


## aynad

*



			
				السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يا ايناد انا زعلانه منك حجزتي العرائس كلها 
لمدام عوكل ونسيتى ولاد هدهد
خليكى فكراها
			
		

مدام هدهد دة انتي تؤمري شوفي انتي عايزة اي عروسة وانا ححجزهالك علي طوول 
انا ارشحلك شاهي ( شاهيناز ) اصلي بدلعها علي طول بس تقدري علي المهر اصلها معووجة حبتين 
وعايزة الشبكة طقم كوليه و الشقة تكون علي البحر علي طول
لو تقدري علي كل دة انا تحت امرك ..*

----------


## hodhod

عشان شاهيناز الغالي يرخص لها ده جمال مابتقدر بمال وعلى العموم الشبكة موجوده والشقة موجوده 
عند قهوة فاروق على البحر ايه رايك في الموقع ده هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## aynad

> لالببيسش


*بتقولي ايه مش فاهمة*

----------


## medoo_mm

اتمني اني اتعرف علي بنت هنا من مصر واتمني اني اتلاقي  واحدهع جاده في التعارفوده اميلي علي الهوتمايل
good_man24@hotmail.com

----------


## قلب حنون

بصى بأة .. انا عندى راجل يشيل التلاتة ايه رايك بقى ؟؟؟؟
و جاهز من مجاميعه

----------


## الخــالدي

عزيزتي   ايناد قلبي حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب شـــــــــــــــــا هينــــــــــــــــــــاز بس مافي نصيب سبقونا الشباب وامل ان القاء       
طلبي في العدد القـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــادم وشـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــرن


ا

----------


## آيـــــة

حرام عليكي يا أم دودي

انا خايفة على شباب المنتدى  من صور  الفاتنات التلاتة بتوعك دول 

خصوصا انه صعب يختاروا واحدة منهم  لان مهرهم عالي أوي  

اذا هيفاء وهبي مهرها 20 مليون دولار  حيكون  دول مهرهم كام ؟!!!

مش أقل من ثلاث أضعاف مهر هيفاء

معليش يا جماعة خيرها في غيرها 

كفاية تبصوا في الصور و تتمنوا 

مش كل ما يتمناه المرىء يدركه  

أم دودي حد قالك قل كدا انك كارثة  ؟  ههههههههه  ::

----------


## mekyman

لو كل العرايس كدة يبقى على الدنيا السلام
بس على فكرة الراجل لو حب هيشوف زوجتة اجمل انسانة فى الدنيا مهما كان شكلها 
وايضا لو كرة هيشوفها شيطان حتى لو كانت ملكة جمال
ويجعلة عامر

----------


## civil2006c

يا راجل يا طيب هما طالبين ناس تدخل دنيا ولا يخروجوا منها

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*أنا ارحملي اتجوز العريس*

----------


## BESA

انا اعندى 20 سنة وعاوز عاروسة وتكون مانسبة واهم ححاجة استيل  وروشة ومش مهم الشكل

----------


## محمد الكلاب

حرام عليك بالله كيف استطيع النوم بعد مشاهدتي تلك الصور انت عارفه لو انك ساكنه قريب مني لا اطلقت عليك النار من اجل هذه الجريمه البشعه ياساترهوا فيه لسه ناس حلوين للدرجه دي.mohmmed al_kallab

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه هيا دي البنات بس كيدا نروح احنا فين 

خلاث بئا هانعننث*

----------


## BESA

هاى انا احمد من مصر وعاوز عروسة جادة ومش مهم تكون حلوة المهم الاخلاق 
**********

----------


## زهرة الحنين

::nooo::   ::nooo::   ::nooo::   ::nooo::

----------


## snowwhite

بصراحة حاجة تفتح النفس أول ما العريس يصحى من النوم حيحس أنه فى فيلم رعب على طول

----------


## دلوعة مصر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي

بجد موتيني من الضحك

قال بنات قال 

لو دول بنات وعرضين نفسهم على الشباب

امال احنا هنعمل ايه

----------


## BLACK STALLION

لو سمحتم يا حضرات مفيش حد له دعوة بخطيبتى شــــــــاهى  ( شاهيناز )
و بعدين يا ايناد ازاى تنزلى صورتها على النت من غير ما تشتأذنى منى
دى مش أصول أبدا
على الأقل يبقى عندى خبر
على العموم أنا كنت ناوى احاسبها على انها ادت صورتها لك علشان تحتفظى بيها تقومى تسيحى لها على النت
بس للأسف كل ما آجى أزعق ليها أو أكشر ما بقدرش أقاوم جمالها و رقتها فبأسمحها على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## aynad

موتوووني من الضحك علي ردودكم الجميلة دي 
ربنا يحلي ايامكم يا رب

----------


## amak_77

بصراحه يا ايناد
البناتمن كتر حلاوتهم نورهم سطع في وشي زي الفلاش الي بيهبب بتاع زمان 
و انا اخدت عهد على نفسي مخدتشي حد بالحلاوة دي
انا عندي اقتراح عشان البنات الحلوة هي اللي بتعنس
احجزيهم لدودي و بودي

----------


## aynad

> بصراحه يا ايناد
> البناتمن كتر حلاوتهم نورهم سطع في وشي زي الفلاش الي بيهبب بتاع زمان 
> و انا اخدت عهد على نفسي مخدتشي حد بالحلاوة دي
> انا عندي اقتراح عشان البنات الحلوة هي اللي بتعنس
> احجزيهم لدودي و بودي


ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه
لا اصل انت متعرفش ياamak_77  
    دودي و بودي مرطبتين من زماااان من قبل ما يتولدوا ههههههههه

----------


## amak_77

ههههههههههههههههههههه

كده يبقى نفدوا و انكتبلهم عمر جديد
نشوف عرسان تاني عايزين ينتحروا بالزواج

----------


## أبو منار

اجملهم بجد بسمة ممكن تقبلني بعلا لها

----------


## حتة سكرة

يا ختي  كميلة   يا ختي  حلوة  اية العرايس المقطقطين  دول

كمالهم حلو

----------


## amak_77

مبارك ابو منار 
الشرع محلل أربعه خد بسمه و الباقي اوفر عليهم و متغلفين و حطهم في شنطه بلاستيك كمان 
بس المهم تقنع منار و امها انهم ما بيخوفوش و انك جايبهم عشان تشيل العته من الدولاب

----------


## أبو منار

> مبارك ابو منار 
> الشرع محلل أربعه خد بسمه و الباقي اوفر عليهم و متغلفين و حطهم في شنطه بلاستيك كمان 
> بس المهم تقنع منار و امها انهم ما بيخوفوش و انك جايبهم عشان تشيل العته من الدولاب



هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## aynad

> اجملهم بجد بسمة ممكن تقبلني بعلا لها


ابو منار من عيوني حكلملك بسمة ومعاها شاهيناز هدية هههههههه




> يا ختي كميلة يا ختي حلوة اية العرايس المقطقطين دول
> 
> كمالهم حلو


يا حتة سكرة لو تحبي نعملك عملية تجميل و نخليكي شبه شاهيناز هههههههههههه

----------


## أم خالد

التحف ديه مكانها مش هنا إنتى تاخديهم و تطلعوا على مسابقة ملكات الجمال ..إلهى يروحوا ما يرجعوا

----------


## aynad

> التحف ديه مكانها مش هنا إنتى تاخديهم و تطلعوا على مسابقة ملكات الجمال ..إلهى يروحوا ما يرجعوا


هههههههههههه انتي سكرة يا ام خالد
هااااا مش عايزة عروسة لخالد

----------


## أم خالد

*ممكن يا أم دودى أخطب التلاتة لخالد يجوز اتنين و يفجر فيهم التلتة؟؟

و لا أقولك يفجر التانية.. لحسن التلتة منتهية الصلاحية*

----------


## v.memo.v

أعوذ بالله.
أنا مش حعرف أنام بليل لحسن يخرجولي من تحت السرير أو من الدولاب.

----------


## محمد شلبي

انا نفسي عن الجواز انسدت اصلا من اللي شوفته قبل الصور الرقيقه دي لكم دلوقتي حقيقي انا جالي احباط  لأني ملحقتش منهم عروسه وربنا يسترها

----------


## aynad

> ممكن يا أم دودى أخطب التلاتة لخالد يجوز اتنين و يفجر فيهم التلتة؟؟
> 
> و لا أقولك يفجر التانية.. لحسن التلتة منتهية الصلاحية


لالالالالالالا انتي كدا زعلتيني يا ام خالد 
يعني انا مجايبي وحشة بأة علي كدة هههههههههههههههه




> أعوذ بالله.
> أنا مش حعرف أنام بليل لحسن يخرجولي من تحت السرير أو من الدولاب.


هههههههه ليه يا ميمو هو انا جايبلكوا عفاريت 
دووووول قمرات بيطلعوا بالليل ههههههههههههه هو مش القمر بيطلع بليل 






> انا نفسي عن الجواز انسدت اصلا من اللي شوفته قبل الصور الرقيقه دي لكم دلوقتي حقيقي انا جالي احباط لأني ملحقتش منهم عروسه وربنا يسترها


شاور انت بس علي الجموسة اصدي العروسة اللي عجباك وانا حسيبها خطيبها حالا دة انت تؤمر يا محمد

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يا نهار اخبر
وجعتولي بطني ونويت متجوزش -_-

----------


## aynad

> يا نهار اخبر
> وجعتولي بطني ونويت متجوزش -_-


*هههههههههههههههه
ليه بس با ابن رشد وجعنالك بطنك دة انا عارضة عرايس  مش سم هههههههههه*

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههه
شو هاي يا ندى ياشيخة حراااااااااام عليكِ ده انا جالي اكتئاب مابالك بقى بعرسان المستكبل  :: 
لاءة جدعة بتعملي لهم خدمة  :good: 
الله يسامحك ياندى

----------


## aynad

> ههههههههه
> شو هاي يا ندى ياشيخة حراااااااااام عليكِ ده انا جالي اكتئاب مابالك بقى بعرسان المستكبل 
> لاءة جدعة بتعملي لهم خدمة 
> الله يسامحك ياندى


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا زوزو انا عارفة انك عندك اخوات صبيان يلا خدي لكل واحد عروسة هههههههههه
وهما يبوسوكي ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## the_chemist

أيناد

طيب احجزى لدودى "لو ولد" واحدة من القمرات دول

يعنى عاوزة تقولى لنا

"احمدوا ربنا علينا"

باشي يا ستى قلناهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا

بس خبى الجمال ده

----------


## the_chemist

> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه يا زوزو انا عارفة انك عندك اخوات صبيان يلا خدي لكل واحد عروسة هههههههههه
> وهما يبوسوكي ههههههههههههههه*


أول مرة أعرف بتحبي زوزو قد ايه يا أيناد

احنا جايين نهدى النفوس يا جماعة

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

> أول مرة أعرف بتحبي زوزو قد ايه يا أيناد
> 
> احنا جايين نهدى النفوس يا جماعة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههه لاتقلق يا أبو امنية دي لو مقرفتنيش متبقاش ندى  :Girl (9): 
هدي هدي ولايهمك البنت دي مشكلة مع انها داهية بس على قلبي زي العسل ..




> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه يا زوزو انا عارفة انك عندك اخوات صبيان يلا خدي لكل واحد عروسة هههههههههه
> وهما يبوسوكي ههههههههههههههه


لاياختي واحد متجوز وواحد لسة نونو عالجواز والثالث لما وريته عرايسك اتعقد وحلف مايتجوز 
ابعديييييييييييي عرايسك عنهم الله يكرمك  :: 



ابو امنية ياريت بقى تخلي العرايس دول في الحبس الانفرادي علشان الامن يستتب في مونتى
 وياريت تجيب ام دودي وبودي  معاهم  ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههه 
زهراء والكيميائي عليكم افيهات تجنن  :: 
الله ينور عليك يا عم فريد .. فعلاً عندك حق .. هي دي السياسة اللي تخليك تعرف قيمة مراتك ولا تقارنهاش بالبنات الحلوة أو نجمات السينما أو الغناء أبداً  :: 
نطلب بقي من المراقبيين غلق الموضوع علشان الأمن يستتب في مونتي علي رأي زهراء  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> هههه 
> زهراء والكيميائي عليكم افيهات تجنن 
> الله ينور عليك يا عم فريد .. فعلاً عندك حق .. هي دي السياسة اللي تخليك تعرف قيمة مراتك ولا تقارنهاش بالبنات الحلوة أو نجمات السينما أو الغناء أبداً 
> نطلب بقي من المراقبيين غلق الموضوع علشان الأمن يستتب في مونتي علي رأي زهراء


منور يا رامى

ربنا يبارك فيك

و ياللا ورينا هتختار مين من الجميلات دول

ياللا شد حيلك

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههههه لا أنا مبختارش الا سلاف فواخرجي أو اليسا ^_^
واحدة تغنيلي وواحدة تمثل عليا

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههه لا أنا مبختارش الا سلاف فواخرجي أو اليسا ^_^
> واحدة تغنيلي وواحدة تمثل عليا


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا رامى

واحدة تغني لك و واحدة تمثل عليك

طيب ما هو الأحسن أليسا و هيفاء وهبى

واحدة تغنى لك و واحدة تغنى عليك

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

أيناد 

فينك 

عندك زحمة حجز و لا ايه؟

مش بتردى يعنى علينا

ع العموم أنا جاى أقول لك بس حاجة من نفسي



^  


^


^

مش تزعلى 


بس مش تعملى حسابى في التهم دى

ههههههههههههههههههه

باشي

----------


## aynad

> أيناد
> 
> طيب احجزى لدودى "لو ولد" واحدة من القمرات دول
> 
> يعنى عاوزة تقولى لنا
> 
> "احمدوا ربنا علينا"
> 
> باشي يا ستى قلناهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا اااا
> ...


*لالالالا يا كمياااائي الحمد لله دودي وبودي مرتبطين ههههههههههههههههه
بس يا خسارة عندك بنت مش ولد كنت هجوزه شاهيناز لانهازي القمر ومش بديها غير للغالين ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## aynad

> أول مرة أعرف بتحبي زوزو قد ايه يا أيناد
> 
> احنا جايين نهدى النفوس يا جماعة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه طبعا يا كميااائي دة انا مش بحب زوزة وبس دة انا بموووووووووت فيها
علشان كدة عايزة انتقم هههههههههههههه*

----------


## aynad

> لاياختي واحد متجوز وواحد لسة نونو عالجواز والثالث لما وريته عرايسك اتعقد وحلف مايتجوز 
> ابعديييييييييييي عرايسك عنهم الله يكرمك


*زوزتي يا حبيبتي هو انتي متعرفيش ان الشرع محلل 4 زوجات يعني اللي متجوز يتجوز ياسمين
والنونو اللي بتقولي عليه ياخد شاهي 
اما التالت ياخد نسمةههههههههههههههههه 
شوفتي يا قلبي بحبك ازاااي*

----------


## aynad

> هههههههه لا أنا مبختارش الا سلاف فواخرجي أو اليسا ^_^
> واحدة تغنيلي وواحدة تمثل عليا


*يا ابن رشد سلاف مين واليسا مين البيئة دوول هههههههههههههه
لو مش عاجباك ياسو خد شاهي ولو مش عاجباك شاهي خد نسوومة هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

لا ياعم هيفاء وهبي داخلة النار ^_^

----------


## magamy

اختى الخاطبة
بكتب ليكى بعد لما كوى الحب قلبى لما  شفت  الغادة الحسناء بسمة بنت الجوهرة  وممكن اسال اية رايها لو اتقدمت وهدفع مهر ناقة ومعزتين حسب سعر العملة  المعترف بية عندها بس لو تسمح اخد شهادة ضمان بالصلاحية ومعاها ازازة فورملين هدية منظر ردك يارسول العشاق وانا مستنى الزاجل علشان تطفى قلبى المولع

----------


## aynad

> اختى الخاطبة
> بكتب ليكى بعد لما كوى الحب قلبى لما شفت الغادة الحسناء بسمة بنت الجوهرة وممكن اسال اية رايها لو اتقدمت وهدفع مهر ناقة ومعزتين حسب سعر العملة المعترف بية عندها بس لو تسمح اخد شهادة ضمان بالصلاحية ومعاها ازازة فورملين هدية منظر ردك يارسول العشاق وانا مستنى الزاجل علشان تطفى قلبى المولع


*اخيرا لقيت حد يقتنع ببسمة 
من عيوني بس يار ب هي توافق هههههههههههههههههه اصلها بتتأمر 
المهم عندك شقة ولا هتسوحها هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## حنين مصر

ايناااااااااد

ياخبر  ايه ملكات  الجمال دول  لالالالالالالالا

انتى  كدا  هاتوقفى حال البنات الباقيين

كدا الكل عاوز شاهيناز   

يلاااااااا  بالشفا

يارب يلبسوا  فى كل  الرجاله
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

انا جيت هنا 






ولا اكنى دخلت 





محدش يقول انى جيت 





ولا حد شافنى 





اوكى 






اعوذ بالله من غضب الله 





انتى جاية تحكمى علينا بتأبيدة ولا ايه يا ست ايناد ؟؟؟






طب ده جوانتانامو ارحم !!!!






وعلى كده دول عليهم ضمان ولا استك منه فيه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه






اوعى تقولى انى جيت هنا ولا اى حد يعرفنى ولا هو منين بيروح هناك .. يعنى من الاخر غلوش غلوش غلوش  :4: 




موضوع يودى المشرحة عدل  :4: 






ايناد بتنتقم مننا ياناس  :1: 






حرام عليكى 




دا الواحد ما بيصدق يستقر 





انتى عايزاه يعتزل 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هاروح اشرب ازازة بيبسى من التلاجة يمكن انسى اللى شوفته هنا هههههههههه



يلا سلامممممممممممممممممو  :4:

----------


## aynad

> ايناااااااااد
> 
> ياخبر ايه ملكات الجمال دول لالالالالالالالا
> 
> انتى كدا هاتوقفى حال البنات الباقيين
> 
> كدا الكل عاوز شاهيناز 
> 
> يلاااااااا بالشفا
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه روحي خبي شكلك بئي يا حنين
لقيتي اللي يغلبك في الشكل ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## aynad

> انا جيت هنا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ولا اكنى دخلت 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بجد يا اهلاوي موتني من الضحك علي تعليقك ومش قادرة اكتب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## barkat

والله دخلت صدقت ومالقيت صوره توحي للعنوان
 ::mazika::

----------


## the_chemist

> الايوجدبينكم صادقه تؤنس وحدتي بعدان حل الكره علي البشريه وكل ماابحث عنه الصدق والرومانسيه


إلحقي يا أيناد

واحد عاوز يتجوز

عقلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه يا خلق هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## aynad

> والله دخلت صدقت ومالقيت صوره توحي للعنوان


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## aynad

> إلحقي يا أيناد
> 
> واحد عاوز يتجوز
> 
> عقلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه يا خلق هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


*بكرة يندم يا كمياائي ههههههههههههههههههه
ويقول انا اللي جبت دة كله لنفسي هههههههههه*

----------


## فاضي فاضي‎

اكيد دول بواقي جثث 

أسترها علينا يارب 

عاوزين يتقتلو تاني والله

----------


## رافت محمدالعلاو

ايه الطعامه دى على الاقل لو الواحد نفسه اتفتحت للزواج ثصد تانى ولو اتجوزت الارشانه ابقى مطمن لو بصت لحد محدش هيبصلها

----------


## the_chemist

> ايه الطعامه دى على الاقل لو الواحد نفسه اتفتحت للزواج ثصد تانى ولو اتجوزت الارشانه ابقى مطمن لو بصت لحد محدش هيبصلها


ياهوووووووووووووه

دا أنت تفكيرك جامد قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

يا رااااااجل إنسي

القرشانة يا راجل

و علي رأى واحد إتجوز واحدة وِحشة قوى
و يوم الدُخلة سألته: يا سي محمد قولى أبان علي مين و أستخبي علي مين
سي محمد: بانى علي كل الناس و إستخبي علي أنا و بس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحو فل

----------


## مجيد 1

ياعم كده كويس  الواحد يخاف يمشى فى البيت بالليل تطلع له بنت الليلالاسود

----------


## مجيد 1

اعتقد ان دول من مخلفات الحرب العلمية الاولى او الثانية مش مهم ابعد لايكون فيهم لغم

----------


## hamooooo

................

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يتمم بخير

وكويس إن الكميه محدوده

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## MIADA_M

حرام عليكي يا ايناد انا لسه عضوه جديده واول مادخل اتصدم ليه بس كده يابنت الحلال بصراحه كل العرايس يستهلو حاجه واحده الدبح :Eat:  خليهم بقى يعرفو امتنا  :Love:

----------


## aynad

ميرسي مرووورك الكريم
ضحكتووني اوي

----------


## مجيد 1

اذا كانت دى البداية طب النهاية ايه

----------


## مجيد 1

العزوبيه


                                     ارحم من جنتهم واللى له راى اخر يتفضل

----------


## hekaa

ايه ده طب عقدت الشباب لازم كمان تجبي عقده للبنات  الله يسامحك

----------


## نواف جبعه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني اخواتي اهل مصر المحروسه ازيكم انا صديق جديد للمنتدا من السعوديه =المدينة المنورة بلد اتلرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم 
حاب اتعرف عليكم ممكن ولا اطلع 
والسلام ختام 
وصلو علي الحبي الله ام صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اهله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## yaser_

جميل جدا يكون للانسان  امل  في الزواج بعد  المشاهدة لهوية تلك  الفتيات

----------


## msaad2

حررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام عليك يااخــــــــــــــــــــــــى بهذا الاعلان نسبة العنوسة هاكون 100فى 100
ومحدش هيجوز وانا هكون منهم لوكانو بهذا الشكل الجميل ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، وشكرررررررررررا

----------


## yaser_

عزيزتي   اينا000000000000 د   عذرا  منك   بأخرت حتى وجدت الدال  لأسبا ب  لايعلمها الا الله   اما بنسبة  للزواج  
فهذا  شرعي  فأنا اقبل بك  ان تكوني   المقسمة   لنصيب   هل  العذراوات  بس  بعمرو  المقسم مابفوت الجنة   
(  قبلنا بهذه القسمة منك   )   شكرا   0000000000000000000 لك مني  كل  التحية

----------


## koko_alaabed

بصراحة أنا كنت بدور على عروسة وواحد زميلى كلمنى على عليها النهاردة وكنت ناوى أشوفها وأتكلم معاها بس بغد اللى شوفته مش ناوى أشوفها أنا قررت إنى أكون قنوع وأرضى بالوحدة أحسن من الع>اب .
أحد الحكماء بيقول إيه فى الموضوع ده:
ما تختارهاش جميلة الناس تبصلها وتغير عليها ولا وحشة نفسك تنسد
ولا غنية تعايرك ولا فقيرة تبخل عليك
ولا مثقفة تجادلك ولا جاهله تع>بك وما تفهمكش 
وأنا بقول الأفضل إنك ماتتجوزش خالص بلاش وجع قلب

----------


## a_mokhtar2007

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## al_kasroooo

يتربو في عزك ان شاء الله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## علي

انا عايز اشوف بنت كزوجة

----------


## ابوحسن

احلى من كدة مفيش

----------


## tito_20106112

اللة ينور عليكى شوية عرايس ولا كلمة             بس يا ريت يكون فى الوان ومقاسات كتير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مفتقدينك يا إيناد
أسأل الله أن تكونى وأسرتك بخير حال

----------

